# Thread for the intuitives of the forum....



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

How often does your mind space out into that intuitive, philosophical world? My mind is extremely hard to control. It zones out into an imaginary world all the time? Are the rest of you intuitives the same way?


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes here. Unless I am doing a job that requires concentration, in a room full of people watching me do it.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldn't say that I zone into an imaginary world exactly. While I am doing mundane things I sometimes think about several things I have to do, try to figure out the best ways to accomplish those things. It's more like, say, a dashboard on a Mac. I can see what is happening on my "desktop" (mundane thing I am doing) but I am working things out on my dashboard (my mind) while I am not actively engaging with my desktop. If that makes any sense. Probably not to PC users. Oh, well.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> How often does your mind space out into that intuitive, philosophical world? My mind is extremely hard to control. It zones out into an imaginary world all the time? Are the rest of you intuitives the same way?


I can be like that, but not all the time.

Maybe that's not your intuition, some encroaching schizophrenia?


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

All. The. Time.

I was just talking to an ENTJ about this yesterday. I asked he often felt "scatterbrained' as I almost always do.

He said no.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

OneiricEntropy said:


> All. The. Time.
> 
> I was just talking to an ENTJ about this yesterday. I asked he often felt "scatterbrained' as I almost always do.
> 
> He said no.


He probably has a dashboard. :wink:


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like your dashboard. I see it as a kind of marked parking bay where I could leave my mind so I could always find it again when I need it. As it is, just like wandering out into the carpark after work and wondering where the hell my car has gone to and having no idea, I never really know what I did with my mind either.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

So from what I'm seing it's just the XNXP'S that have this mind trailing off problem. The J's seem to have it under control


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

This happens to me all the time as well and in just about any type of setting. Sometimes my mind wanders into fantasy and alternate imaginations of my own life or sometimes I just dwell on things I'm curious about or have been reading up on. It's probably a result of spending a lot of time alone and in utterly boring situations as a child (school, church, etc) and having a very active Ni. I've never tried to put together a memory palace or anything that terribly elaborate but have a huge catalog of things to think about when I choose to.

Here's something about how the human brain can act like the internet - The network in our heads: What our brains have in common with the internet
My own has a tendency to type something into Google and click "I'm Feeling Lucky"


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

yes. Though, I'm very much in the middle on the J/P scale... I guess the difference is that when I zone out, I have more control over where I go. I often stop and ask myself "what should I think about next," or "which direction should I go"?"


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a every day thing for me!. People say I'm absent minded, but it couldn't be that, caz I'm actually in my mind!( just playing with the term) I'm so busy in my head that nothing outside of it really matters.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Ever since I started meditation, I'm actually noticing the changes taking place in my body.. when I start blanking out, it just happens out of nowhere.. My eyes slowly de-focus.. I'm not always thinking about something, sometimes I'm just savouring a random moment.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I zone out all the time. But my mind goes in a billion different directions. Not just one. It's frustrating because sometimes I really want to fantasize and daydream but then I can't always pick what I want to daydream about..and then I'll be pulled back into reality for a bit, and then I'll be pulled back into my imaginary words. Repeat cycle. Other times though I can be overly focused. It really depends on how random my brain choses to be at any given moment or day. I feel I have very little control over it at times. 

Hmm... Looking back, I often remember being in elmenetry school (second grade or so), bored out of my mind and contemplating if what I perceived was real, was in fact real or if I was imaging things. Am I really in a classroom or do I just think I am. Etc. Is that a sign of N or just insanity?


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I can remember that too.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I space out when there is nothing capturing my mind. A few year back I used to do that a lot because nothing in my life would really motivate me.
But all that is changed now. Of course being on a forum or thinking about my gf while i should be filing tax returns could technically also be called spacing out.
Guess it all comes down to what you space out away from.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Linnifae said:


> I zone out all the time. But my mind goes in a billion different directions. Not just one. It's frustrating because sometimes I really want to fantasize and daydream but then I can't always pick what I want to daydream about..and then I'll be pulled back into reality for a bit, and then I'll be pulled back into my imaginary words. Repeat cycle. Other times though I can be overly focused. It really depends on how random my brain choses to be at any given moment or day. I feel I have very little control over it at times.
> 
> Hmm... Looking back, I often remember being in elmenetry school (second grade or so), bored out of my mind and contemplating if what I perceived was real, was in fact real or if I was imaging things. Am I really in a classroom or do I just think I am. Etc. Is that a sign of N or just insanity?


This statement has absolutely rendered me speechless based on the fact that absolutely everything that you just typed, I do/have done the same.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

It's about Ne. It's a really powerful function: many strong consequences on both sides of the good and bad. I personally love my Ne.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Jonny0207 said:


> It's about Ne. It's a really powerful function: many strong consequences on both sides of the good and bad. I personally love my Ne.


Yeah, you are right. I'm seing that everyone that is posting the same thing (intp, infp, enfp, entp) all have that same damn Ne function. Is there some type of diagram or neumonic device to remember which tyes have each function, or do you have to remember them? There has to be one because I'm noticing that all the xNxP types have Ne. So what else can you enlighten me on my ENTP cousin?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

My mind spaces in and I examine what I'm doing, thinking, feeling and all that jazz. Ni can be cool in times like this. My mind is easy to control as I just have to pick a target and away my thoughts all go onto that train and away I go. Thus, I suspect I'm a little different than you but this is because my primary function is Ni instead of Ne.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i don't really think i'm inhabiting an imaginary world when i'm away but i am constantly in my head psychoanalyzing certain things, solving puzzles of some kind, planning future events or just generally indulging my ne in some way....but yes...i'm very often checked out haha


----------

